

Demo Invest - rickh

We currently have a demo site, which we paid to have developed. Will investors, invest in a demo or do they prefer to invest purely in an up and running site. The site will cost about $60k to be fully comnpleted and we do not have the starting capital to do this. Please help?
======
SwellJoe
Investors will invest in a team that they believe in. They pretty much never
invest in a "a site", regardless of whether it's a demo or up and running.

And, of course, given that this is Hacker News, rather than "People Who
Outsource Their Hacking News", we might not be the best people to talk to.
Just a thought...

------
volida
I am not sure what kind of help you are requesting.

